# Cruce Essex, UK



## Cruce (May 2, 2017)

Hello Brothers,
                             I am Cruce. from Essex in the UK. I'm 30 years young and an Englishman.  I have studied a little about various religions and ancient belief systems but there are many answers I still seek. I am to be initiated soon at the Grays and Orsett Daylight 9766 Lodge.  I look forward to getting to know some of you, Networking,  Learning Truths. If there's anything I can do to assist a nearby brother don't hesitate to ask. I'm looking for deeper understanding, wisdom and brotherhood. so if anyone can bear a light on any of that for me I'd be eternally greatful. Thank you.


----------



## Elexir (May 2, 2017)

First humility, we are no better then other men. We have flaws and we are regardless of degree not perfect.

Second, drop the pride you are no better then the rest of us. What you know is what you know but if you let just that carry you, you wont understand what you go through.


----------



## Cruce (May 2, 2017)

Point taken. I didn't intend to come across as arrogant. I just saw a lot of people questioning things on the forums about the higher degrees. I'm not sure what I'm allowed to discuss and what I'm not allowed to discuss. But I agree humility is a good thing to be reminded of. Thank you. I definitely am not implying I'm better than anyone here. I'm very well known for my kindness and generosity in my town, my protection of others but you have to understand I live in Essex where most of these peoples lives revolve around drugs, Grime music, beauty products and general gangster wannabe logorrhoea and bravado. I don't think I'm above them but I am definitely different.


----------



## Glen Cook (May 2, 2017)

Well, so far in your first posts on the list you've slighted multiple religions, an entire country, the members of the list, the County of Essex, and those  those people around you. That's a fairly broad net.

As to "high" degrees, I've seen few inappropriate questions.  Rather than comparing your perception of your knowledge with that others, why not discuss the particular areas with which you are concerned, and then educate us.

As for Essex, I've attended lodge there.  I don't suppose the crime and drug rate is noticeably different than similar areas of the UK, but surely you do not include that province's Freemasons in this salubrious description of the county, would you?

We have the ability to edit posts on this list.  You may want to consider that and make fresh start


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 3, 2017)

Elexir said:


> First humility, we are no better then other men. We have flaws and we are regardless of degree not perfect.
> 
> Second, drop the pride you are no better then the rest of us.





Glen Cook said:


> Well, so far in your first posts on the list you've slighted multiple religions, an entire country, the members of the list, the County of Essex, and those those people around you. That's a fairly broad net.


Agreed!


----------



## Keith C (May 3, 2017)

Some very good point here. 
I must admit your posts come off as exuding an air of superiority.  
I think you may find it difficult to meet your Fellows "On the Level" with that type of attitude.  In my opinion, the ability to humble yourself and see a man for his internal aspects, rather than outward appearance, wealth, or apparent knowledge is vital to knocking off our own rough edges to form a more perfect ashlar.


----------



## Patrik Lindgren (May 3, 2017)

"White British" ? 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 3, 2017)

I smell a TROLL!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 3, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I smell a TROLL!


Could very well be.


----------



## Cruce (May 3, 2017)

ah wow.....I'm making a bit of a mess of this aren't I?  I'm definitely not here to troll anyone nor do I think or intent to imply I'm "superior" to anyone. I'm really sorry maybe I should just leave. What religions have I slighted? I study and respect all religions I don't intend to "slight" them but I will speak the truth about their origins as I don't believe ignorance and lies are acceptable just to spare someones feelings.

I have only ever lived in Essex and therefore couldn't possibly comment on crime rates from other areas. I didn't realise we had to be so politically correct here. Talk about welcoming the new guy. as far as the comments about drugs and thug mentalities, I was speaking in general about the majority of my generation in the local area. This is not a broad sweeping statement that includes all residents of Essex and nor does it include any freemasons. I had thought you all would be a bit more understanding and welcoming and perhaps make some attempt to see things from my perspective. Instead you have construed every negative possible interpretation of my comments and called me a troll.

Thank you to Keith C and Glen Cook. Yes that is a good point about the editing lol I think that would be a good idea. Thank you keith for critising my post without calling me a troll or something...I really idn't intend to come across that way and those posts were written at silly o'clock in the morning. Perhaps it best that I revise them and alter them. I really do apologise I haven't come here to insult or lord over anybody. I really don't consider myself superior to everyone. Infact quite the opposite I very much believe that everyone is more important then me on a base level. I think there is no greater honour than to die saving others or to serve the greater good.

Yes Patrick Lindgren I am classed by the government as "White British". Although I consider myself an "Englishman". I didn't really know what to write about myself and so the first things I wrote were the standard name age location ethnicity. You know the usual first things that come up on forms and applications etc. I hope that's not racist to declare my ethnicity. Is it a problem to say I'm white british? personally I don't think the skin colour part matters. Government's terminology not mine to be honest. Why did that hit such a cord with you? 

Which country did I slight??  that certainly is not intended I'm not racist in the slightest I have friends from Lithuania, Romania, Poland, shri lanka, America, Canada, spain, Italy.....etc.......I speak the basics in multiple eastern European languages. I'm really not racist.

I'm really not a troll......ask me to leave and I will. I kinda made a mess of this haven't I.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 4, 2017)

Cruce said:


> Which country did I slight??
> 
> I speak the basics in multiple eastern European languages. I'm really not racist.
> 
> I'm really not a troll......ask me to leave and I will. I kinda made a mess of this haven't I.


The United States with ur comment about the constitution.

Just cause you speak some Euro languages doesnt make you not rascist...im not saying you are, just pointing out a fact.

As for my troll comment you have to understand that we as a forum and as a Fraternity have to deal with so many moerons(intentionally spelled that way) that when it smells like troll it probably is.  So if youre not lets start over and tell us what you know about Freemasonry that you think we dont

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Cruce (May 4, 2017)

Well I'm sorry you don't know that the fracturing into the 13 colonies could be used as a legal instrument to deem the constitution null and void....I hope that doesn't happen. I'll Clarify that I have nothing against America or Americans in no way did I intend to insult Americans I simply pointed out some legal implications regarding the constitution. I'm sorry that upsets. I'm glad you're passionate about the constitution more than you know. But they are the facts.  
I'm don't think I should tell you to be honest. Sorry. I think it's best you learn from the masters. I don't want to reveal secrets that the masters are trying to protect.

I'm leaving now anyways. But ya know what.....thank you for offering to start over.....you humble me...your masters should be proud of you. I am. Stay safe out there soldier.


----------



## Patrik Lindgren (May 4, 2017)

I don't think there is a need to leave as most people on here will more then likely be open to your explanations for why you wrote what you wrote and how you wrote. I also note that you have edited your previous posts significantly...

As for the "white British" part this is a forum and not a form and while I see nothing wrong in telling people what nationality you are I have never ever heard anyone introduce themselves as **insert ethnicity and nationality**. That's what I reacted to. I'm married to an English woman but have never heard her or any of her family introduce themselves in a similar manner even though one can only assume they face the same forms in their lives. Perhaps "government terminology" should be left for communications with the government.

Masonry does not differentiate between white British, purple Swedish or green Martians as you will quickly find once you become involved so that statement together with the undertone of the rest of your post struck a chord with me as it is - in my opinion - anti-masonic, and this is after all a masonic forum. Perhaps book and google knowledge isn't all there is to learn about and from masonry? 

Unfortunately we only get one attempt at first impressions and while it is hard to change it once made it is not impossible. Perhaps especially not when dealing with a number of men who strive to look beyond what meets the eye, however little or much they may or may not know about the craft... see Bro Keith C's post above. 

That all said I sincerely wish you all the best for your initiation in to the craft and for your path ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Cruce (May 4, 2017)

You're awesome  Bless you Brother! I appreciate your opinion thank you...I've messed this up...I think it's best if I leave  especially after the earful I just gave the guy on the other thread lol I'm getting a bit defensive about being called a troll constantly since I got here.

 Thank you though for explaining and doing it in such a genuinely nice way. I wish you all the best.


My advice to you all.....be a bit more welcoming and understanding. Don't interpret everything as negative. Save the political correctness for the political arena. I think you will put off new members otherwise. Bless you all <3


----------



## LK600 (May 4, 2017)

Cruce said:


> ... that the fracturing into the 13 colonies could be used as a legal instrument to deem the constitution null and void....I hope that doesn't happen.



Beyond the fact that theirs zero danger of that ever taking place, I'm interested in your meaning.  Independence was declared in 1776... the Article of confederation began in.. 1777 and ratified in 1781 (If I remember correctly).  The Constitution didn't come into play until 1787ish, when delegates who were sent to revamp the Articles decided heck with it, and started over (Paraphrasing lol).


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 4, 2017)

Cruce said:


> My advice to you all.....be a bit more welcoming and understanding.


My advice to you....be a bit more humble and tolerant of others.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 4, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Beyond the fact that theirs zero danger of that ever taking place, I'm interested in your meaning.  Independence was declared in 1776... the Article of confederation began in.. 1777 and ratified in 1781 (If I remember correctly).  The Constitution didn't come into play until 1787ish, when delegates who were sent to revamp the Articles decided heck with it, and started over (Paraphrasing lol).


Right.... the colonies hadnt been such for decades..they were already independant states....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (May 4, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Right.... the colonies hadnt been such for decades..they were already independant states....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Correct... unless he's referring to the 1812 "war" which lasted until around 1815.  England burned the White house down during that one.  England doesn't really view it as a separate war... more of a minor extension of the European theater but, Americans tend to view things slightly differently lol.  Anyway... during the period of the ratification of the constitution... the colonies were old news and people were dividing up lands along the lines of Ohio etc. 

... Sorry, history is a passion for me.


----------



## Albertina Guerra (May 16, 2017)

Hi from uruguay . I am Albertina


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando My Freemasonry


----------

